# Avatars



## GoingBack (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey guys!

How do I add an avatar to my posts? I see that you guys have a great ones and I want to add one now.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Jan 31, 2004)

first you have to decide on a photo. i think you have to link to it somewhere online. once you have the URL for the photo, you to go to My Home, Main Configuration and Personal Information. down toward the bottom of the page is where you post the URL for the photo that you want to use.

hope this helps!


----------



## GoingBack (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Adrienne! I have some pictures saved on my computer that I want to use. How to do I link them to a url?


----------



## chocochiquita86 (Feb 6, 2004)

i was wondering about that 2...i know how 2 make 1, and i usually make my own avs, but i dont know where 2 store them online...i have a website, and i have graphics stored in my account, but my server doesnt allow remote linking...where can i store my avs and b able 2 link from outside of the site??????


----------



## calbear (Feb 27, 2004)

I really wanna know this answer as well - hopefully someone can answer this for us all.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*chocochiquita86 said:* 
i was wondering about that 2...i know how 2 make 1, and i usually make my own avs, but i dont know where 2 store them online...i have a website, and i have graphics stored in my account, but my server doesnt allow remote linking...where can i store my avs and b able 2 link from outside of the site?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can upload images you have saved on your computer to an image and file hosting site called  Walagata then link to this site. They're free, and that's the company I use. They only allow one account per household, but it's ok for me.  HTH


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 27, 2004)

For those of u that don't have webspace to link your avatars to...just PM me and I will add it to my earthlink site. I only use it for a few files...so I have a lot of space.


----------



## mermaid (Mar 10, 2004)

Grrr.. I can't get it to work! I don't know what I'm doing wrong- my pic is on my yahoo site, and it's 80x80. What's the problem?


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't think yahoo allows direct links. Try www.photobucket.com They're free and they let you link to other sites.


----------



## mermaid (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, but I've used it before on another message board, and at first it didn't owrk, but the admin. said there was some code that needed to be added on. I'll still head over to photbucket, just get to get things moving!


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2004)

I've always had problems with Yahoo myself, but definately give photobucket a try.


----------



## mermaid (Mar 10, 2004)

Have Mercy!! Look at my Lil Black Mermaid!!!
Thanks, Pebbs!


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2004)

You're welcome! Your mermaid is really nice!


----------



## Bettie (Mar 21, 2004)

Thinks for the posting links.


----------



## kitchen_tician (May 16, 2004)

Yes, thanks pebbles for the link to photobucket.  It was very user friendly and fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been racking my brain for days trying to figure out how to post a personal avatar.


----------



## pebbles (May 17, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## happylocks (May 17, 2004)

Thanks pebbles,


----------



## happylocks (May 17, 2004)

I just started my ablum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the photo in my avatar is from it, Am so happy and excited, because now I can change it as much as I want too all my fav photo,


----------



## pebbles (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
Thanks pebbles,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Anytime.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 17, 2004)

bump


----------

